# au premier degré, deuxième degré ...



## -bruma

Hola de nuevo,

me encuentro con esta frase y no sé bien como traducir au premier degré... se me ocurre algo como puerilmente, pero no se si es lo más adecuado.

... car la société globale elle-même est devenue une société qui raisonne au premier degré.

... porque la misma sociead global se ha convertido en una sociedad que razona puerilmente.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Domtom

Quizás.

¿Y qué tal que _razona de una forma simplista_?

Espero no haber razonado de una forma simplista con esta respuesta


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra opción:
que se toma las cosas al pie de la letra.


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola!
quelqu´un pourrait me proposer une traduction pour premier et troisieme degré?
*Même s’il ne maîtrisait pas toutes les finesses du 3ème degré, il avait une bonne vision au 1er degré de ce qu’il voulait accomplir. *

*merci d´avance,*
*P.*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Pitufadezaragoza said:


> hola!
> quelqu´un pourrait me proposer une traduction pour premier et troisieme degré?


Y tú, ¿qué propones?


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

yo pondría primer grado y tercer grado. pero me da que no es correcto...


----------



## Domtom

Pitufadezaragoza said:


> Même s’il ne maîtrisait pas toutes les finesses du 3ème degré, il avait une bonne vision au 1er degré de ce qu’il voulait accomplir.


 
_Aunque no dominaba todas las sutilidades / sutilezas de una cierta profundidad, poseía una apreciación básica satisfactoria de lo que quería llevar a cabo._


----------



## Pinairun

_Au second, au troisième degré; du second, du troisième degré_ (pour traduire l'intensité ou l'éloignement)

No tenía un conocimiento exhaustivo de todas las "finesses", pero sí conocía las más elementales ...
Saludos


----------



## rolandbascou

No habrá traducción indiscutible, ya que no sabemos à que se refieren los "degrés".
A la rigueur "premier degré" donne une image de simplicité, de peu de réflexion,
mais le deuxième, le troisième ?
Voir si le contexte donne quelque précision.


----------



## Floora

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos, 
Sé que hay una o dos entradas parecidas sobre _premier degré_ en el foro, pero ninguna con respuestas sobre el uso de la expresión en general, entonces abro una nueva entrada más completa. Voy a intentar explicar el contexto: 
En francés utilizamos mucho las expresiones _premier degré / second degré_ o incluso _dixième degré_ para hablar de tipos de chistes o de humor y de la manera de entenderlos. 
El _premier degré_ seria el hecho de entender una frase/un chiste de manera literal. ("_Ce type, c'est un génie_" para una persona que consideramos inteligente)
El _second degré_ refiere a formas de humor más elaboradas tipo ironía, humor negro o sarcasmo. Es decir que la frase no se debe entender de manera literal. (ej. _"Ce type,_ _c'est un génie_", para hablar de alguien que consideramos tonto). 
El _dixième degré_ (o _quatrième degré _o todo grado más elevado que el segundo) refiere a algo humorístico que tampoco se debe entender de manera literal pero que en general es de mal gusto (humor de películas tipo "American Pie"), o que se ríe de manera extrema de cosas que no suelen hacer reír o tabú (la minusvalía, la muerte, el racismo... etc.). 

Se ha también convertido en una manera de apreciar el humor, la distancia y el hecho de saber reír de si mismo de una persona. Si se dice de alguien que "il prend tout au premier degré", quiere decir que toma todo en serio, que tiene poco humor, es "picajòn" o no entiende nada de ironía. Si se dice de alguien que "il prend tout au second degré", quiere decir que no se toma nunca las cosas en serio. 

Qué os parece? Me interesa mucho saber si hay expresiones equivalentes en español para hablar de estos diferentes tipos de humor.
Gracias !


----------



## totor

Es muy clara y completa tu explicación, Floora, que te agradezco mucho.

Una y otra vez tropiezo en mis traducciones con estas expresiones (pero nunca llegué al dixième degré  ), y siempre supe que los tiros iban para ese lado, sobre todo por lo que respecta a la literalidad).

En este sentido, creo que la propuesta de Tina:


Tina Iglesias said:


> al pie de la letra


es la más correcta, y otras posibles son simples adjetivos: 'textual', 'literal', etc.

Sea como fuere, en mi traducción actual hay un caso que no me queda muy claro.

Se trata de un texto de Éric Fassin sobre Houellebecq, específicamente sobre dos novelas de él (_Extension du domaine de la lutte_ y _Les particules élémentaires_) que en una entrevista con…

_Bret Easton Ellis, alors que l’Américain regrette qu’on prenne ses “livres pour argent comptant” (leur violence ressemble à la société, non à l’auteur), c’est le Français qui déplore qu’“à l’inverse, on ne prend pas suffisamment mes livres au premier degré. (...) Je critique le Mal, mais les gens croient que je plaisante._

…dice:

_Houellebecq lui-même nous met en garde, dans le même entretien : “En France, on me voit plutôt comme l’incarnation du politiquement incorrect.” Est-ce à dire qu’une lecture politique de son œuvre est vouée à être “politiquement correcte” ? De fait, “toute personne faisant une lecture politique de mon livre est forcément mécontente.” L’accord n’est pas possible : c’est bien qu’il ne s’agit pas seulement de désaccord. N’est-ce pas plutôt qu’on serait toujours, inévitablement, dans le malentendu ? Autrement dit, *la lecture politique serait nécessairement au “premier degré” : littérale, elle serait “forcément” politiquement correcte*. _

Tal vez me confunden los dos puntos en la frase subrayada, porque esos dos puntos parecerían oponer la lectura 'littéral' a la lectura 'au premier degré' (pero puedo equivocarme, claro).


----------



## Nanon

Hola Totor :

También puedo equivocarme, pero en este contexto, no me parece que los dos puntos signifiquen una oposición, sino más bien una explicación...


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Nanon?

Es un poco confuso, ¿no es cierto?

Haciendo abstracción de la redundancia, puedo entenderlo de dos maneras:

O bien:

…la lectura política sería necesariamente literal: si fuera literal, sería por fuerza políticamente correcta.

O:

…la lectura política sería necesariamente literal: al ser literal, sería por fuerza políticamente correcta.


----------



## Nanon

Me voy por la segunda interpretación,  ya que  Houellebecq parece rechazar todas las lecturas políticas.


----------



## totor

Sí, yo también me inclino por ésa, Nanon.

La primera, en verdad, no tiene sentido.


----------



## mernori

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola a todos,
querría que me ayudarais a traducir esta expresión en el contexto siguiente:

_"Prendre un cocktail, c'est chaud. Il y a souvent des couleurs d'îles, des rouges tropicaux, des saveurs de noix de coco, un petit côté soleil Club Med à boire au deuxième degré"._

Aunque he leído repetidamente los post que existen sobre esta expresión, me parece que ninguna de las propuestas cuadra con este contexto. Es una novela de Philippe Delerm. Francamente, no se me ocurre nada. Gracias por vuestras sugerencias.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Delerm se caracteriza por el humor con que describe las situaciones (léase, por ejemplo, _Je vais passer pour un vieux con_).

Aquí está diciendo que con los cocteles la cosa no es fácil —“se las trae”— porque siempre hay que tener presente un elemento exótico o creativo en sus denominaciones, un nombre con resonancias simbólicas que —se supone— guardan alguna relación con sus ingredientes o con la sensación que buscan producir. Algunos cocteles nacen de una anécdota o se inspiran en una escena. Por eso, hay que tomárselos con mucha imaginación, con doble sentido.


----------



## mernori

Muchas gracias swift, me cuesta mucho pillar esta expresión de "au deuxième degré", que Delerm, por cierto, utiliza bastante. Por lo que dices, pienso que, en este caso, tal vez pudiera traducirse por "echándole imaginación"


----------



## swift

Yo no veo problema en emplear “con doble y hasta triple sentido”.


----------



## Paquita

Claro que es con doble o triple sentido, pero esta expresión suele invitar a pasar por alto el sentido más evidente (el literal) para enfocar el segundo, a tomar "distancias" con el enunciado, a dar preferencia a la segunda intención.


----------



## swift

¿Y en francés no?  Lo pregunto porque a lo mejor lo he entendido mal todo este tiempo y estoy confundiendo a @mernori.


----------



## Paquita

En francés (si entiendo bien tu pregunta y si no me equivoco) el doble sentido juega con dos sentidos de una palabra (vaya perogrullada...) mientras que le deuxième degré quiere que nos olvidemos del primero, que no tomemos las cosas al pie de la letra, que entendamos el humor subyacente. Si tomas en primer grado algo dicho en segundo, puedes ofenderte o no entender nada.
La gracia del doble sentido es precisamente la ambigüedad.
Si precisan "au deuxième degré"  solo tenemos que tener presente el segundo.

El matiz es tenue, pero para mí, existe.
Repito: no soy infalible ...

Este hilo permite verlo más claro quizás: pris au second degré


----------



## swift

¡Ángela se llamaba! Entonces entendía bien. Casualmente, sugerí lo de “doble y hasta triple” sentido precisamente porque logra eso que explicaste. O, al menos, así es como recibo yo esa expresión cuando la oigo en mi entorno.


----------

